# Good Mail-Order Lab for Custom Processing??



## Bill Ballard (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello all -

I can't stand it anymore and am about to dip back into film work - nothing serious, but for fun. I'll be shooting with a Holga 120N (I've actually done gallery exhibitions with photos from Holga cameras!) and the film will (obviously!) be 120. I live on my sailboat and am more or less always on the move, so 'in-house' processing isn't a viable option for me.

I'm looking for lab recommendations for processing and contact sheets, and also scanning. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been using Dwayne's in Kansas. They do wet prints and I've gotten contact sheets from them too.

I've also used The Darkroom in San Clemente, but they were doing prints from the digital scans (which I can do myself if needed, I can't do color film development). Richard Lab in California has a good reputation.

I've gotten photos using plastic cameras, Polaroid pack film, etc. accepted into juried exhibits too; sometimes with a theme specific to that, sometimes not. Just got one hanging on a wall at a gallery this summer taken with my Pop 9!


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 1, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> I've been using Dwayne's in Kansas. They do wet prints and I've gotten contact sheets from them too.
> 
> I've also used The Darkroom in San Clemente, but they were doing prints from the digital scans (which I can do myself if needed, I can't do color film development). Richard Lab in California has a good reputation.
> 
> I've gotten photos using plastic cameras, Polaroid pack film, etc. accepted into juried exhibits too; sometimes with a theme specific to that, sometimes not. Just got one hanging on a wall at a gallery this summer taken with my Pop 9!


Congrats on the hanging!

Thanks for the info. I had a friend who was using Dwayne's but stopped for some reason or another.

Most of my plastic camera photos were mixed in with others from 'traditional' cameras in the exhibitions I mentioned, though I did do one solo show of nudes shot with the Holga!


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 1, 2021)

I work at Schillers Camera here in St. Louis and we do film processing and scanning. No wet prints. Mail orders not a problem. 

The BW is done be me by hand, I use D-76 developer, stainless steel tanks/reels. Our color process is done with a Noritsu V-50 processor (we do run control stripes for optimal results). 
Scanning is done with a commercial Noritsu 1800 series scanner.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 2, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> I work at Schillers Camera here in St. Louis and we do film processing and scanning. No wet prints. Mail orders not a problem.
> 
> The BW is done be me by hand, I use D-76 developer, stainless steel tanks/reels. Our color process is done with a Noritsu V-50 processor (we do run control stripes for optimal results).
> Scanning is done with a commercial Noritsu 1800 series scanner.


That sounds fantastic! Thanks! I'll look for a website.

D-76 was my got to for decades, unless I was shooting Agfapan APX 25, and then I used Rodinal. I presume pushing/pulling are available?

Thanks -


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 2, 2021)

D-76 is my go to "commercial" developer. Fun fact, it's been on the market since 1927. 

Push/Pull not a problem with BW (extra cost), Push only with C-41 color print (no extra cost).

Link to our web site/film page.   Film Developing | Schiller's
Note: BW to CD/USB/Dropbox, is BW develop cost plus $4.95.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks much!


----------

